# Where do you get your custom wheels?



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Was just told about this site.

Vincent

Are there others?

:dude:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I have never seen it mentioned but Pro-Track makes some killer HO wheels and tires. If cost is no object ... they are kinda pricey.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Parts Pig!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*source*



travis1960 said:


> Was just told about this site.
> 
> Vincent
> 
> ...


I wait until my Buds are busy racing and pry them off cars in their box.
they still think there is a gremlin that steals wheels, so I am safe.
and none of them use computers, so they won't be reading this.
and if some "_wheelszk_" posts, HE is the gremlin! 

:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Road Race Replicas not only has awsome wheels but they have the best decals available currently. Link guys? I'm on my cell. Thanks.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here ya go bud.

Go easy though lol, he's got some awsome stuff and makes it easy to place 100 dollar orders one at a time!!!!


http://www.ho-slotcars.com/


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

RRR has some some great variations and he has new silicones that are better that the originals from way back. The only problem, when you get on his web site, he has a heck of lot more stuff that will get your interest peaked. You've been warned.  enjoy. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I make them myself from old Xacto handles on a 60's Unimat lathe.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

roadrner said:


> RRR has some some great variations and he has new silicones that are better that the originals from way back. The only problem, when you get on his web site, he has a heck of lot more stuff that will get your interest peaked. You've been warned.  enjoy. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


The bigger problem is you can't order and pay online. Lot's of stuff there I would buy, but not gonna mail a check and wait four to six weeks for delivery.

:dude:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

alpink said:


> I wait until my Buds are busy racing and pry them off cars in their box.
> they still think there is a gremlin that steals wheels, so I am safe.
> and none of them use computers, so they won't be reading this.
> and if some "_wheelszk_" posts, HE is the gremlin!
> ...




Just what the hell does that mean?


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I get a lot of mine from Partspig or pullback cars of all kind


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bill, it is a joke, a funny, a "haha". relax, no one really thinks you are a gremlin or a thief.
you see, I said I wasn't worried because no one I know reads or I should have said posts here. except YOU, I know you and YOU do read and sometimes post here.
so I didn't want your discount of my statement to mean anything. but, if I have to explain it, it is no longer funny.
sorry if I sullied your sterling reputation throughout the land. I will be paying penance for infinity


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

oddrods said:


> I make them myself from old Xacto handles on a 60's Unimat lathe.


Oddrod,
Please post pictures.
SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

travis1960 said:


> The bigger problem is you can't order and pay online. Lot's of stuff there I would buy, but not gonna mail a check and wait four to six weeks for delivery.
> 
> :dude:


You don't have to mail a check to RRR. Call in your order, give Phil your card number (I use my paypal bank card) and as long as he has what you order in stock, it usually ships within 2 working days. The only thing that will hold up an order is bodies and body parts (bumpers, glass, etc) which when his molds are working are made to order in most cases. Wheels / tires he usually ships immediately.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> You don't have to mail a check to RRR. Call in your order, give Phil your card number


That is unless you need the order shipped to an address that isn't tied to your cc. I asked for my items to be shipped to my work address vs. my home as that's where I have all packages delivered and he flat refused even though I am a repeat customer. I will no longer deal with RRR. In this day and age customer service will make or break a company. He lost a customer for life over a 30.00 order. On the other hand Dash bent over backwards to make an order right even after at least a year with neither of us actually having a record of my transaction. Dash has a supporter for life due to service like this:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there are certain protections provided by CC companies regarding shipping addresses and vendors are not taking chances of a chargeback for even $30.00 these days.
that is another reason I have a mail service that is my legal address and all my registered everything has THAT address. so, my CC agrees with my shipping address and the service holds my packages as long as necessary. yes, it is some what pricey. but I live in an Apt complex that is 65% govt assisted housing and packages would not be here when I get home.
to snub a vendor simply because they are following directives from the CC companies is sort of cutting your own nose off to spite your face.
you mileage may vary.
I have read similar complaints about PayPal which allows up to 5 confirmed/verified addresses for shipping destinations.
it really is true that you cannot please all of the people all of the time.


----------

